# !BEWARE OF FUZZWORKS!



## TJwolf123 (Mar 26, 2016)

Okay, so, being a tumblr user and going on random blogs, I found an extremely shocking post about one of the fursuit makers: FuzzWorks.


__
		https://did%3D22cfdd71b1b6c91f3b7853b934c1e517b71432fc%3Bid%3D135432498452%3Bkey%3DVv3ppzrvAlltX_omT-di8A%3Bname%3Dfenflux

And in this next post, there is even MORE proof provided which shows how bad they are.



__
		https://did%3D5efd433d630b47fd73e991a18284183b90d451fc%3Bid%3D141539165494%3Bkey%3Dm5Ai8kKX_EEYvst3dDvnbg%3Bname%3Dmisomie


----------

